# Photos at last!!!!!!!!!!!!



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Fingers crossed this works  xxx

Alfie at 8 weeks











10 weeks











4 months











Come on the Toon!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww fab photos, he is so cute


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gorgeous boy and he knows it lol x


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey Kendal didn't i do well? Only taken me 7 months but better late than never eh? Now I'm an expert (lol) I'll try and get some posted of his new haircut as soon as possible!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

alfiedoo said:


> Hey Kendal didn't i do well? Only taken me 7 months but better late than never eh? Now I'm an expert (lol) I'll try and get some posted of his new haircut as soon as possible!


lol i am very proud of all the techno phobes who have masterd posting photos. :twothumbs:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Still need help !!!! wil need to pay more attention sorry Lol Well done Leone A+ top of the class x


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

I did have a teeny bit of help from my ten year old!!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

lol lol you sound just like me "can someone come and help me with this?" what I really mean is "can someone come and DO this for me ?" lol ... absolute mental block x


----------



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

Great photos of Alphie, very photogenic, much more so than my all black dog Stanley. Photos don't come out half as well with a black dog


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Ahh bet Stanley photos are fab!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Worth waiting for - he's gorgeous! I still don't know how to get the photo to appear like that - I have only mastered photobucket links


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

I just followed Kendal's expert instructions then called the kids down to check I'd done it right!!! lol x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

CUTE!!!! man i have got to figure out how to add photos like that, I can add them below just not in the text


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

barrelman said:


> Great photos of Alphie, very photogenic, much more so than my all black dog Stanley. Photos don't come out half as well with a black dog


Know exactly what you meanits such a shame .. you know how lovely they are then take a picture and think wheres his face... which is the front and which is th back lol x


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Lovely pics!


----------



## j maree (Jan 15, 2011)

Alphie is a beautiful dog. He is kinda the same color as Chloe. I think he is the perfect Cockapoo!!


----------



## thedell (Jan 17, 2011)

alfiedoo said:


> Fingers crossed this works  xxx
> 
> Alfie at 8 weeks
> 
> ...


Fab photos. thedell Lynne


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

thank you Lynne they were a long time coming!!! ha ha


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So cute! and such a boy jacket! love it!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

so cuteee!! Love the progression as they age


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I love his lanky loose curls look.  Very pretty (ok, handsome!) boy!


----------

